# Touch pad problems



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys

I have a Gateway NV52 laptop and I've been having problems getting the touch pad working after I replaced the hard drive. I tried to open the case to blow out all the dust and such to help the lap top stay cool, well I put it back together not realizing I dissconnected the touch pad. Well I installed windows 7 HP 64 and used my usb mouse instead. I managed to get the touch pad connected back up but none of the drivers I installed will allow the touch pad to work, one is a snyptec driver and the other is an alps driver and none of them work. How do I get windows to pick up the touch pad? There are only two 64 bit versions of the driver and I've tried them both, what can I do to fix it?


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey man I actually work on these laptops you have all the time. Make sure the touch pad is enabled through the function switch FN+F4 I think its F4 it might be F3... just look on the picture on the key it should look like a touch pad. The mouse will work with out the drivers or with the drivers. So if it is turned on and still not working then you may have not connected the touch pad properly.

Also once you get it working if you have problems with the sensitivity with the alps driver try the other driver. 

Otherwise facilitate it to Gateway for repair (acer owns gateway now). I normally have about 6-8 of these facilitated for warranty work at any given time and those idiots almost always send it back with the wrong web cam drive and the wrong touch pad driver, so be advised. Good luck.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll check it out then, I think I need to recheck the connector for the touch pad and make sure it's plugged in. Can i ask what those othere problems with those laptops?


----------



## Pothhara (Mar 6, 2008)

Guys,
Suddenly my HP Elitebook 8440P Laptop mousepad stoped working. Though it works before the windows login process. After I turn on the pc then the mouse pad works fine, but when I log in to windows XP it seems the mouse pad isn't working any more. Until yesterday it was all fine. Please advice how I could fix the issue.


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

Dblanchard1278 said:


> I'll check it out then, I think I need to recheck the connector for the touch pad and make sure it's plugged in. Can i ask what those othere problems with those laptops?


Sure, those laptops are still very new but from what I've been seeing the dc jack can break pretty easily and almost always breaks off inside the laptop (pushes through). Other than that its mostly physical damage and software issues. The power switch area on the right corner I see get damaged very often. So be careful with the dc jack and that. 

If you do need to facilitate it to gateway/acer then here are some tips. I don't know what they tell their phone techs, but they all seem to be of the opinion that restoring your laptop will fix anything even hardware issues. You just have to be adamant about what you know is wrong and tell them what they want to hear "I did that already". Once Acer gets your laptop though they seem to be the biggest bunch of part swappers I've ever seen. 

If you send the laptop for a dc jack they will replace the system board. I've sent units for a bad hard drive and they replaced all the plastics and the hard drive. We once had a unit sent back to them after they sent it back to us by mistake. Since they couldn't figure out why we sent it back to them again they replace everything no questions asked.. lol

remember Unit should be covered under a 1 year warranty from the date you purchased the laptop. It is not set to that date until you register it, until then they go by the manufacturer date.

Hope this helps. :wave:


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

Pothhara said:


> Guys,
> Suddenly my HP Elitebook 8440P Laptop mousepad stoped working. Though it works before the windows login process. After I turn on the pc then the mouse pad works fine, but when I log in to windows XP it seems the mouse pad isn't working any more. Until yesterday it was all fine. Please advice how I could fix the issue.


http://www.hp.com/#Support

download the proper drivers your touch pad and uninstall the ones you have. Install the new ones and try it. If there are more than one drivers for your touch pad like ALPS and Synaptics then get both and try Synaptics first and see how that goes. 

Honestly though I work in a production driven environment and I don't have time to be playing around with drivers when I can just boot from the network server and restore the laptop to factory conditions and then see if that fixed the issue. So ya restoring your laptop will probably fix it for sure as touch pads rarely go bad.


----------



## Pothhara (Mar 6, 2008)

Kharm said:


> http://www.hp.com/#Support
> 
> download the proper drivers your touch pad and uninstall the ones you have. Install the new ones and try it. If there are more than one drivers for your touch pad like ALPS and Synaptics then get both and try Synaptics first and see how that goes.
> 
> Honestly though I work in a production driven environment and I don't have time to be playing around with drivers when I can just boot from the network server and restore the laptop to factory conditions and then see if that fixed the issue. So ya restoring your laptop will probably fix it for sure as touch pads rarely go bad.


Thx, I just fix the issue just to restore system again.


----------

